# Bose Anyone?



## Jim (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone a fan of Bose products?

A buddy of mine got the Bose Soundlink Bluetooth Mobile Speaker II system and it is amazing. 

https://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/digital_music_systems/bluetooth_speakers/soundlink_wireless_speaker/index.jsp&model=soundlink_mobile_nylon


----------



## KMixson (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been a Bose fan for years. What got me hooked was when I was in Seattle's Airport one time there was a demonstration booth set up for the noise cancelling headsets. The salesman put a set of headphones on me and asked me "What did I hear?" I told him I heard nothing thinking I was going to hear music and then he turned them on and asked me again. All I saw was him moving his lips. I heard absolutely nothing. No background noise, nothing. All went quiet. It surprised me. I had no idea they worked so well. Bose seems to me to be a very well thought out and tested design on any of their products. I have been very happy with their products.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 14, 2013)

I've got a Bose Home Theater set up, just the two surround speakers and the bass unit, and it sounds good. Wife's Mazda 6 had the Bose upgrade in it but I did not like the sound of it in the car, never sounded deep and rich for a "Bose". Several audio forums I used to frequent did not like 'em at all, saying they were "engineered" sound with little user control over the sound, and weak in power. It all depends on what you choose, in the house, I like 'em, but not in autos.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Oct 15, 2013)

no highs no lows must be Bose...

I used to be a fan of Bose, the 901's were great speakers, I had an acoustimass 7 and 3 and thought they sounded good, until I replaced them with Klipsch...not even on the same planet as Klipsch.

Have the Bose system in my car, radio sounds like dirt, plug in my MP3 player, sounds 5 times better.

Bose does have some cool products but overall, I look elsewhere these days.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a Bose system in my car and really like it - not sure which system but each speaker has a separate amp 

Head unit is OK - woudl like something with better adjustments - but the speakers give great sound!


----------



## DrNip (Oct 15, 2013)

$300!!!! GTFOH with that. Bought a set of $100 Bose speakers for the PC once. Was not impressed at all. No highs. Products are really overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332178#p332178 said:


> DrNip » 15 Oct 2013, 18:32[/url]"]$300!!!! GTFOH with that. Bought a set of $100 Bose speakers for the PC once. Was not impressed at all. No highs. Products are really overpriced in my opinion.



I've got a set of those Bose Companion II speakers on my PC. I'm not impressed with the sound they produce to say the least. They were a gift or else I wouldn't have them. Not all that is Bose glitters. And I agree that Bose products appear to be very over priced for what you get IMO.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 3, 2013)

I work in the audio industry and really like Bose..... Money they spend on advertising it sells itself, product is strictly price protected so can make good money selling it. :lol: It has it's place on people who want small packages, not to notice audio system physically in room, however sound quality is not it's strong point compared to some other brand out there that may cost customer less.


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2013)

I have this older radio that I plug my iPhone in to take outside in the backyard and it rocks. It is loud clear and crisp and just awesome. 

https://uncrate.com/stuff/altec-lansing-im7-ipod-speakers/

This one in the above link to be exact. I want to replace it.


----------



## elkhornsun (Nov 15, 2013)

Bose sells the most expensive gear you can find. It is good if you don't care about price and want to avoid shopping around for similar products that work equally well but are half the price, i.e. it is usually safe to buy Bose. Bose has gotten away with fixing their prices so it always sells at 100% of the MSRP regardless of who is selling it.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 17, 2014)

Got a set of the 20i noise cancelling ear buds for Christmas. I travel a fair amount and have put them to the test. The on-ears stay home. Very nice...expensive...but very nice. Would do it again if I had to do it again.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 17, 2014)

my father in law got me the bose solo for my man cave tv for christmas. sounds really good but no bluetooth,cant program it with my pvr remote,and its really expensive.if it was my money i'd never have got it. it does look really good under the tv.low profile and looks like its part of the tv.as a gift it rocks.


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2014)

I have an original Soundlink in my house and I love it. I can appreciate how people do not think they are worth the money though. It was expensive and a nice design and sounds great but not any better than much less expensive options.


----------



## nowgrn4 (Apr 3, 2015)

SquiggyFreud said:


> no highs no lows must be Bose...
> 
> I used to be a fan of Bose, the 901's were great speakers, I had an acoustimass 7 and 3 and thought they sounded good, until I replaced them with Klipsch...not even on the same planet as Klipsch.
> 
> ...





I'm with you Squiggy. There is nothing like Klipsch. I'm running a pair of LaScala's as my mains and RB-81II as rears in my 5:1 system. No center (not needed with the LaScala's :shock: )And a Bob Carver Amp 15" AR 500 Sub. It is incredible. At my remote fish camp I'm sporting 2 pairs of KG-4's stacked and a Louis Gallo sub. I like listening levels of a live performance. Klipsch's deliver this with stunning accuracy and zero distortion. And because of their best of class efficiency they do it with modest power requirements. The ability to be able to easily disassemble the drivers and inexpensively replace toasted voice coils is another fantastic feature. Great Speakers!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 19, 2015)

As a guy who has, in one way or another, made his living being involved in the Pro audio industry for over 30 years, I will only say that the only Bose products that I have ever owned were the speakers that came in the "upgraded" stereos in my Chevy pick-em-up trucks. Just sayin.

Having "said" that, I think Bose has a few cool products here and there, but I agree with the folks that say it is overpriced compared to other products that perform equally well, and I would certainly never, ever install a Bose rig on my tin boat! (Can't afford one!) :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a connection for 50% off that is the only reason why. Im looking at wireless headphones now for exercise and daily train commutes to and from work which is an hour each way.


----------

